# i need help



## ant_mantid (Jun 24, 2007)

im getting a ant mantis pretty soon its a L1 i need to kno what i should put him in? any sugeston?


----------



## Asa (Jun 24, 2007)

Jam jar works for most everything. Cut out the inside of the lid, put something like a coffee filter, mesh, or a thin piece of cloth, and you're set. You can also put a tongue depressor inside for the mantis to climb on.


----------



## ant_mantid (Jun 24, 2007)

ok ill do that i had no idea wat to put him in thanks alot


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2007)

Any container he can live in will be fine. I prefer the 32oz deli cups with vented lids. Try the search feature for more ideas.


----------



## ant_mantid (Jun 24, 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## Asa (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome  .


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 25, 2007)

L1 ant mantis is very small at 5 mm. You can use something like cocktail cup (12 oz) and place a few twigs in there. Similar to ants, they are good climber, either glass or plastic container will not be any issue.


----------

